# Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 76730



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

Hallo,

meine Schwiegereltern haben eine Verbindung über einen anderen
Anbieter (mcn tele.com AG) auf der T-Com Rechnung 09/2007

Die Verbindung war angeblich am 17.08.2007 und schlägt nun mit 20,65 zu Buche.

Ein Dialer kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein, da wir nur über DSL on-line gehen. Kennt jemand diese Artikel-/Leistungsnummer und was sich dahinter verbirgt?


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2007)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 76730*

Liegt ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vor?  Wenn nicht, sofort anfordern. Nur darüber 
läßt sich mehr ermitteln


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 76730*

lies auch mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204669#post204669


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 76730*

Einzelverbindungsnachweis war bislang immer dabei!

Kurios ist nur, bei der Rechnung 09/2007 NICHT. 

Zufall?!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 76730*

macht nichts: kann man nachfordern. Ob Zufall oder nicht.


> Kennt jemand diese Artikel-/Leistungsnummer und was sich dahinter verbirgt?


 mein Eindruck ist, dass sich diese Leistungsnummern nicht wiederholen. Das legt jedenfalls google nahe. Komischerweise wiederholen sich die Beträge auch nicht, was für eine zeitabhängige Berechnung des unbekannten Dienstes sprechen würde (Weiterleitung??? Auskunftsdienst???) (im Gegensatz zu "Fixpreis").


----------

